# Storm-Finder feedback and help?



## storm-finder (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey guys, first I want to thank everyone who joined my Free site www.storm-finder.com . What I'd like is some feedback on what more information or features you would like to see to help the site be more useful? 

Currently we have population, avg income, avg house value, number of people per household (PDR guys love this). I can get more info such as race, martial status, avg age, anything that is census or public data. I want to know if you have any more information you would like to see.

My goal is to keep the data absolutley free to help you get business, the map view is low cost but helps pay my development and maintance but is not mandatory in any way. 

Thanks in Advance

L.


----------

